# Print Spooler and Dependency Group Not Running



## mattlord (Nov 28, 2004)

Recently I have encountered printer issues on my wireless network.

The base computer (the one to which I have connected the wireless base station), I have lost all printing capabilities.

No printers are visible under "Printers and Faxes." I try to add a printer, but I get an error that tells me the print spooler service is not running. 

So I go into services.msc to turn it on, and I have two problems. First, on the first tab (extended), I see nothing listed, and all that appears is some blue highlighted space - it appears to be corrupt. 

Under the standard tab, many processes have been "stopped," and when I try to "start" the Print Spooler service, I receive an Error 1068: "The dependency group or service failed to start."

I'm not sure what's wrong or where to go from here. This issue seems to have arisen arbitrarily, as it cropped up unexpectedly last week. I have not had printer issues in the past.

I'm not sure if this would have anything to do with it, but also when I try to minimize programs they disappear and do not show up on the taskbar. I have been using the "alt-tab" method of selecting applications because they don't show up on the taskbar.

My first impression was that this issue was caused by a virus, etc., but I don't see any hard evidence that supports that idea.

ANY HELP WOULD BE TREMENDOUSLY APPRECIATED. Printing capabilities are essential to the utility of my network.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## june.c (Dec 25, 2005)

*Printer Spooler and Dependencies not running*

Hi, 

This thread is already a year old, but I hope this will help for future issues regarding Printer Spooler and Dependencies not running.

This always solves the problem for me

1. go to command prompt
2. type---- sc config spooler depend= RPCSS start= Auto
note: the space between = and RPCSS/ = and Auto are very important or this will not work.
3. type ---- net start spooler


----------



## lesa (Feb 24, 2006)

Hooray for year old answers! I found this using a search, and it solved my problem. Thank you for taking the time to post it. You did help at least one person!


----------



## Mackel (Feb 26, 2006)

How do I get to command Prompt


----------



## innocentdesire (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Printer Spooler and Dependencies not running*



june.c said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread is already a year old, but I hope this will help for future issues regarding Printer Spooler and Dependencies not running.
> 
> ...


hey i have been experiencing the same problem as u aswered about but about that i followed ur directions but it didnt work

my problem beings with a Lexmark X5150 printer not being connected to my computer. It was working about a week ago but suddently stopped working .the printing wise. I checked the wires nd even replaced them but no answers. i tryted to add the printer again but this message comes up " Operation could not be completed. The orinter spooler service is not running". The cable i installed is a USB cable. so can u please instruct me on the directions on how to assist this problem. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Mackel-Go to the start menu and click on run. Type in cmd and click enter. You will be at the command prompt.


----------



## Garrywadhwa (Jun 2, 2007)

hi, i followed the instructions and went to the command promt, i wrote everythign down and the computer found my printers i had installed, but then my print spooler system only works for a couple of seconds and then turns back off so i can still not print? plz help i've been trying figure out this problem for so long


----------



## judgemax (Jun 5, 2007)

Everytime I install a newer printer from lexmark, It stops my spooler service, Is this possibly a problem with their software?..I ran the 4200 fine, although, as soon as i tried installing teh x1200 , or the x5150, it stops my spooler service?..


----------



## enforce72 (Jun 10, 2007)

Just found this site and was really in a jam. THANKS, IT WORKED.


----------



## enforce72 (Jun 10, 2007)

Now the question, I have is, What caused this? I have a Dell Inspiron 6000, running three printers. I use a wireless connection. I really don't want this happening again, what can I do to prevent this? THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## mattw33 (Jun 11, 2007)

Like others before me I was searching for an answer to just this question, and June.C's solution did the trick. Thanks a ton!

Now, as enforce72 asked, What caused this? 

I also find it interesting that in less than a month 5 people, including myself, have had this problem, used the answer here, and taken the time to post a message. I bet there are many, many more who used the answer but didn't post anything. 

so, What is causing this problem? Does anyone have a clue?

BTW, I just typed the commands into the RUN dialog, rather than opening a command window, and it worked just fine.


----------



## ondie (May 21, 2007)

I've got exactly the same problem but, sadly, june's solution doesn't
work for me. I'm on win2k and when I type the command at the
prompt it doesn't recognise the "sc" part of it. All the necessary
services seem to be started, and mine is a darned usb connection
too! I'm starting to wonder if a possible cause could be a virus?
Unlikely as it sounds it's the only thing that I can't rule out 100%

Andrea


----------



## starguy2003 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, June C. I suddenly had the same problem on my Gateway laptop and on a self-built desktop. Neither had experienced this problem before. Your solution worked great for me. I, too, would be interested in knowing what caused this problem.


----------

